# Test results!



## anthongy817 (May 3, 2005)

pH: 7.5
Ammonia: 2
Nitrite: .25
Nitrate: 5

yesterday it was
pH: 7.8
Ammonia: 1
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: 5

My tank has been cycling for a week already and i added bio-spira and dropped my p's in there about 3 days ago. Is my water about to have an ammonia spike? if so what should i do with my p's in there?? thanks!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

it is having an ammonia spike. you may have gotten a bad load of bio-spira or didn't give it long enough to build up enough beneficial bacteria to accomidate your piranhas. my advice is to get some ammo lock 2 and make sure to do small frequent water changes. about 15% every other day.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

The most important thing you need to do is add a tablespoon of pre-dissolved salt in the tank to prevent nitrite poisoning. I would worry more about the nitrites than the ammonia. As G said ammo-lock 2 would be good, however if you are not using a salicylate based ammonia test kit you will get false readings. I had a bacteria die-off not to long ago on my 55G and ammonia was constantly at 8 ppm with 30% daily water changes. Thanks to ammo lock and salt the 3 cariba that were in there pulled through nicely. It was just alot of work on my part. It took 6 weeks without bio-spira


----------



## weidjd (Feb 13, 2005)

I gotta ask did you feed them a ton or somthing. Cause just putting the Ps in 24hrs later the amm is not going to jump that much. I would get another batch of BS.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

_Edited -- thought you were asking me_ He's in a middle of a cycle. According to his readings he's only a few days away from being done.


----------



## anthongy817 (May 3, 2005)

ok new update!

pH: 7.4 (put in a driftwood)
Ammonia: 2
Nitrite: 2
Nitrate: 80

Is there anything i should do?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

anthongy817 said:


> ok new update!
> 
> pH: 7.4 (put in a driftwood)
> Ammonia: 2
> ...


Not yet. Once your ammonia and nitrite are zero perform a 50% water change.


----------



## anthongy817 (May 3, 2005)

ok my water is all clouded up now. it has a whitish color to it. does that mean it is almost finished cycling? and should i do a water change right now?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

anthongy817 said:


> ok my water is all clouded up now. it has a whitish color to it. does that mean it is almost finished cycling? and should i do a water change right now?
> [snapback]1025167[/snapback]​


No, as stated do 50% water change once your ammonia and nitrItes read zero and only then unless of course your prized fish are in that tank which is another issue and thread. Your cycle is moving along just fine. I know your anxious but this is a time to be patient.


----------

